# Crew List - Irene Greenwood



## DublinMack (Jul 15, 2015)

Can anyone view the crew list for the Irene Greenwood?
Looking for the Radio Operator JCO'Brien


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"Irene Greenwood" belonged to Stateships of Western Australia. The ROs with that company were employed by AWA of Sydney. Most of the ROs sailing with Stateships lived in Western Australia but not always.

I worked for AWA but don't recall a J C O Brien, sorry. There are a couple of other ex AWA employees on the site who may be able to help. Good luck.

John T

PS Irene Greenwood came on the coast around 1983 and I'm pretty sure she ran from Fremantle to Darwin via the northwest ports. Think she may have finished in the early '90s.

PPS all AWA Ros were made redundant in 1992.


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

The Irene Greenwood was on the West East run when I worked her in Hobart


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks, Neil, must be getting mixed up with the other ships. I looked it up and Stateships seem to have wound up around 1995, but Mr O'Brien would be long gone from the ship by then.

John T


----------



## DublinMack (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey Neil
Our John O'Brien began on the ships in 1961 in Dublin on BP Tankers and moved to Australia about 1965 joining up with the ships there. Have been told he was on the Irene Greenwood in abt 1980's.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Can't help with names.
A ship came to Hong Kong in 82/83, Liberian flag, virtually a new build.
She was renamed Irene Greenwood. She was in port for quite some time, being modified etc to meet Aussie regs.
The R/0, name cannot remember, bought a sports car, something like an Aston Martin, green in colour. 


No use getting older, if you can't !!, where was I


----------



## DublinMack (Jul 15, 2015)

It is with a sad heart that we have indeed found our John C O'Brien after a response to a letter in the POST newspaper Australia. He dropped anchor in Perth in 1965 living in Mosman Park WA until 1990 and then Albany till his death. He sailed on the Irene Greenwood and possibly others. He was made Government Radio Inspector at Albany Port and in true sea-dog fashion, his ashes were scattered from a fishing boat out of the Port of Fremantle, into which he sailed on numerous occasions. He had some very good friends including 3 wonderful old shipmates (2 of whom were with him when he passed).
So thank you all for your help as each small piece helped us find our John Christopher O'Brien aka Noel....


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know. Sorry to hear your search ended sadly. Inever sailed into Albany but visited a few months ago and I'd say John picked a good spot to come ashore.

Why not stick around and enjoy the site.

John T


----------

